# Suggestions on good preachers/sermons



## Stratiotes

Just wanted to know if anyone had any suggestions on good reformed pastors/sermons. I like Paul Washer, but need more good preachers 2 listen 2. Any Suggestions??? Thank you


----------



## jwithnell

Top on my list would be Sinclair Ferguson who has sermons both on Sermon Audio.com and at First Presbyterian Church in Columbia, SC.He's not only a wonderful preacher, but he also taught many young pastors at Westminster Seminary, including my own whose sermons are here: Bethel. The series he just finished on John was masterful. If you're just beginning to grapple with reformed doctrine, you might find RC Sproul (senior) and Ligonier helpful. You'll find some difference of opinion regarding Ligonier often regarding the methodology used to defend the faith. You might also want to visit opc.org that has links to sermons in the right hand column of its landing page, toward the bottom. When I'm looking for sermons on a specific portion of scripture, I find this to be a "safe" starting point.


----------



## Andres

I'll suggest Rev Mark Koller. Pastor Mark has been preaching through the Gospel of John and it's been most encouraging! You can find his sermons here on Sermon Audio.


----------



## reaganmarsh

Tough to go wrong with Joel Beeke from Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary. His sermons are available on sermonaudio.com. I also enjoy Albert Mohler's preaching (from Southern Baptist Theological Seminary). His sermons are online at albertmohler.com. 

2 solidly reformed expository preachers who love the gospel and the glory of God!


----------



## Edward

jwithnell said:


> Sinclair Ferguson who has sermons both on Sermon Audio.com and at First Presbyterian Church in Columbia, SC



If those run out, a baker's dozen going back almost two decades here: Audio Resources at Park Cities Presbyterian Church


----------



## Andres

reaganmarsh said:


> Tough to go wrong with Joel Beeke from Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary.



I love listening to Pastor Beeke!


----------



## Stratiotes

Thank you JWithnell, i appreciate it


----------



## Stratiotes

Ty Rev Reagan, i appreciate it


----------



## Stratiotes

ty Andrew


----------



## Stratiotes

Ty Edward


----------



## irresistible_grace

Rev David Silversides

Robert McCurley 

Gavin Beers


----------



## augustacarguy

A second vote for Sinclair Ferguson. He will be missed in Columbia, but Derek Thomas isn't a slouch.


----------



## Damon Rambo

Let me suggest my pastor friend David Catoe. Awesome guy, and awesome biblical preaching...

Revelation 3:14-22, 7 Churches Series


----------



## reaganmarsh

Andres said:


> reaganmarsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tough to go wrong with Joel Beeke from Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love listening to Pastor Beeke!
Click to expand...



He's one of my favorite preachers!


----------



## reaganmarsh

Dan Kratz Jr. said:


> Ty Rev Reagan, i appreciate it



You're welcome, Dan. Enjoy! --RM


----------



## Stratiotes

Wow. Just listened to Dr. Beeke,The sermon was called Going home justified. What a great sermon, emphisizing the depths of the wonderful grace of our God. Thank God the Father for His Son Jesus Christ!!!! Thanks again Andrew. Rom 8 28. Soli Deo Gloria


----------



## Stephen L Smith

Me thinks many of the above are backsliding somewhat  . No one has mentioned Dr Martyn Lloyd-Jones who certainly is one of the churches greatest expository preachers. Over 2000 of his sermons are available to listen too Sermons | MLJ Trust


----------



## Tirian

Rev Edward Donnelly on Heaven


----------



## JML

I like listening to Jim Savastio at Reformed Baptist Church in Louisville, KY.

http://www.rbclouisville.com/Sermons/Sermons.php


----------



## kvanlaan

Anything by Joel Beeke, Foppe VanderZwaag, and Bartel Elshout, all on sermonaudio.com and my own personal favourite, Christo Heiburg, at zurch.ca. (Our student pastor, Brian Zegers, is also quite good!)


----------



## reaganmarsh

Stephen L Smith said:


> Me thinks many of the above are backsliding somewhat  . No one has mentioned Dr Martyn Lloyd-Jones who certainly is one of the churches greatest expository preachers. Over 2000 of his sermons are available to listen too Sermons | MLJ Trust



I had forgotten about the MLJ Trust. I will go about in sackcloth and ashes in penance. 

There are 2000+ of his sermons there? I had no idea that many were available now. That's wonderful!


----------



## irresistible_grace

I love [& second] sermons by Foppe VanderZwaag


----------



## DeniseM

The PB's own Rev. Todd Ruddell has many edifying sermons, both on sermonaudio and at his church's website.

I would also second Rev. McCurley,Rev. Beers and Joel Beeke.


----------



## Eoghan

Someone I have found to be pretty consistent is Charles Bonadies - he is definitely reformed, does his homework in commentaries and the text. The best thing is that he sticks close to the text. Oh did I mention he is a Baptist.


----------



## extolHIM

Since I'm guessing you're Baptist from your signature, I'd also suggest Voddie Baucham from Grace Family Baptist Church in Spring, TX.
Also, James White from Phoenix Reformed Baptist Church in Phoenix, AZ. He's not the head pastor, but an elder there and he preaches quite frequently. He's been preaching through Hebrews lately.
And then Steve Lawson from Christ Fellowship Baptist Church in Mobile, AL.


----------



## Scott1

Dr RC Sproul, Ligionier Ministires
Reformed Theology from R.C. Sproul: Ligonier Ministries

Excellent on-line series on Reformed Theology (currently, no cost):
What Is Reformed Theology? Teaching Series by Dr. R.C. Sproul from Ligonier Ministries


----------



## rookie

Brian Borgman had a couple of cd's out. One was "Introduction to the reformation", then a few series including "Christology", "Atonement"...and a bunch more. He's one of my favorites.
I can't get enough of his sermons.


----------



## Bethel

I would highly recommend listening to Reformed Baptist Pastor Jeff Riddle at Christ Reformed Baptist Church in Charlottesville, VA. You can find his sermons here.


----------



## Mr. Bultitude

I'm shocked nobody has mentioned Tim Keller yet. Unfortunately most are behind a pay wall, but there's a good selection of free ones here.


----------



## johnc

My family really enjoys listening to Matthew Holst of Geneva OPC (Woodstock, GA)

Geneva OPC - Audio


----------



## Edward

Mr. Bultitude said:


> I'm shocked nobody has mentioned Tim Keller yet.



I'm not. But since I've thought he'd be a better fit in the EPC, I can understand your question.


----------



## Edward

To add to the recommendations, I'll suggest Richard Pratt and Ligon Duncan.


----------



## earl40

This was dropped down a couple of weeks ago! The audio quality is spotty but John Gerstner is a treasure.

Audio Sermons | Aisquith Presbyterian Church


----------



## Edward

earl40 said:


> John Gerstner is a treasure.



Here's another Gerstner:

Audio Resources at Park Cities Presbyterian Church


----------



## lynnie

Biographies By Title - Desiring God

John Piper biographies. Not sermons, but my favorite all time series. We've given them away to countless people who have greatly benefited. All free downloads. Loaded with church history, doctrine, and life lessons.

The Frank and Manly Mr. Ryle” — The Value of a Masculine Ministry
God, Manhood & Ministry: Building Men for the Body of Christ


Always Singing One Note—A Vernacular Bible
Why William Tyndale Lived and Died

Brothers, We Must Not Mind a Little Suffering
Meditations on the Life of Charles Simeon


Charles Spurgeon: Preaching Through Adversity

The Chief Design of My Life: Mortification and Universal Holiness
Reflections on the Life and Thought of John Owen

|
Contending for Our All
The Life and Ministry of Athanasius


The Divine Majesty of the Word
John Calvin: The Man and His Preaching


Evangelist Bill Piper: Fundamentalist Full of Grace and Joy

George Mueller's Strategy for Showing God
Simplicity of Faith, Sacred Scripture, and Satisfaction in God


He Kissed the Rose and Felt the Thorn: Living and Dying in the Morning of Life
Meditations on the Life of Robert Murray M'Cheyne


Holy Faith, Worthy Gospel, World Vision
Andrew Fuller’s Broadsides Against Sandemanianism, Hyper-Calvinism, and Global Unbelief

How Few There Are Who Die So Hard!
Suffering and Success in the Life of Adoniram Judson: The Cost of Bringing Christ to Burma


“I Will Not Be a Velvet-Mouthed Preacher!”
The Life and Ministry of George Whitefield: Living and Preaching As Though God Were Real (Because He Is)


Insanity and Spiritual Songs in the Soul of a Saint
Reflections on the Life of William Cowper

J. Gresham Machen's Response to Modernism

John Newton: The Tough Roots of His Habitual Tenderness

Lessons from an Inconsolable Soul
Learning from the Mind and Heart of C. S. Lewis


Martin Luther: Lessons from His Life and Labor

Oh, That I May Never Loiter On My Heavenly Journey!
Reflections on the Life and Ministry of David Brainerd


A Passion for Christ-Exalting Power
Martyn Lloyd-Jones on the Need for Revival and Baptism with the Holy Spirit


The Pastor as Theologian
Life and Ministry of Jonathan Edwards


Peculiar Doctrines, Public Morals, and the Political Welfare
Reflections on the Life and Labor of William Wilberforce


Saying Beautifully As a Way of Seeing Beauty: The Life of George Herbert and His Poetic Effort
The Pastor, His Words, and His God


The Swan Is Not Silent
Sovereign Joy in the Life and Thought of St. Augustine


To Live Upon God that Is Invisible
Suffering and Service in the Life of John Bunyan


You Will Be Eaten by Cannibals! Lessons from the Life of John G. Paton
Courage in the Cause of Missions


----------



## Mr. Bultitude

Lynnie, that is so awesome! Can't wait to listen!


----------



## kodos

Tim Keller has several issues theologically. That said he is a tremendous preacher and many of his sermons are very edifying, and can be very pastoral.

I say this as someone who is pretty far on the conservative end theologically. 

Certainly as a Presbyterian I'd recommend him far before Piper 



Edward said:


> Mr. Bultitude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shocked nobody has mentioned Tim Keller yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not. But since I've thought he'd be a better fit in the EPC, I can understand your question.
Click to expand...


----------



## ZackF

Labri Library is open now. Francis Schaeffer, Jerram Barrs, Os Guinness and many others. They are not always sermons.


----------

